
Vox Media to cut hundreds of freelance jobs ahead of gig economy laws - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/16/vox-media-to-cut-hundreds-of-freelance-jobs-ahead-of-californias-ab5.html
======
cryptozeus
Some of the protesters have protested themselves out of the job

[https://mobile.twitter.com/ms_andiloveall/status/12067058110...](https://mobile.twitter.com/ms_andiloveall/status/1206705811042422785)

~~~
sushid
Where does she say she supported the bill?

